# Isle of Man Steam Packet Models at Railway Stations



## jmolyneux (Feb 21, 2011)

On another internet forum I came across the following post be Norman Dowd of the Manx Transport Heritage Museum.

"The Manx Transport Heritage Museum is undertaking some research into the Steam Packets Co's habbit of using large scale model ships on UK railway platforms as advertisements. Full details of what we are up to can be found on the Museum website ... www.manxtransportheritagemuseum.org ... see the Steam Packet Models page.

Do any of you have any recollections of seeing these models? Are you aware of which models were at which stations? Have you seen any photographs of these models published in books or magazines?

Any help that you can offer, will be much appreciated."


----------



## DAVID ALCOCK (Mar 27, 2012)

i seem to remember seeing models at Fleetwood late 50s/early 60s i was only a lad but do rememberlooking through glass at a super model .i only remember going into the station a couple of times and it was a long time ago


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

there is one such model Lady of Mann that has taken up residence in the Museum at Fleetwood...........I drool over it every time I go into the place.
neil.There used to be one at a small station just outside Lancaster but went a good few years ago.

I would like to find where the models of King Orry 3 ( of 1913 era and lost at Dunkirk) and also the TSS Viking went to as I fancy building a model of one of them.
neil.


----------

